# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  tìm xưởng gia công cơ khí chính xác

## Dương Vũ Hòa

Hiện tại bên em đang có rất nhiều đơn đặt hàng về gia công chi tiết cơ khí và bên em cần hợp tác thêm xưởng hoặc công ty gia công để có thể hoàn thành sản phẩm cơ khí.
Bên em rất muốn hợp tác với các xưởng cơ khí hay công ty làm về gia công cơ khí chính xác để có thể hoàn thành được sản phẩm.rất mong được hợp tác:
email liên hệ:vuhoa9x@gmail.com
Vậy có c.ty hay xưởng gia công nào mong muốn được hợp tác xin hãy để lại thông tin: Địa chỉ công ty,Số điện thoại,và các máy công nghệ gia công,...
em sẽ chủ động liên lạc.
em xin cảm ơn.Thân!

----------

rakonheli.vn

----------


## Nam CNC

bạn nên post nhưng sản phẩm mẫu hay những kiểu sản phẩm nào bên bạn hay nhận, số lượng, yêu cầu chính xác , giá thành cao nhất bên bạn chấp nhận, thì anh em mới biết đường mà tính chứ nói chung chung như thế anh em không suy nghĩ đâu.

Đã là dân kĩ thuật càng rõ ràng càng tốt, bạn đừng suy nghĩ gia công giá càng thấp càng tốt , em thích giá cao sẽ được nhiều anh em nhận làm sẽ cạnh tranh về chất luợng hơn.

----------


## Tuấn

Mấy cái tào lao thế này xóa cho nhanh cụ Nam ạ. Quan tâm làm gì. Viết một cái thư mời hợp tác còn không biết viết mà đòi khoe nhận được nhiều hàng.

----------

cnclaivung, jimmyli, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

em có là ếch đâu mà xoá. Mà công nhận tào lao thiệt , hôm triển lãm MTA sao không vào đó mà tìm đối tác gia công , cả mấy chục cái gian hàng gia công đồ phụ trợ của nhật trong khu công nghiệp ở VN nhận hợp tác mà có thấy chú nào vào đó mà tìm đâu . Chán kinh doanh gì mà chẳng nhạy bén hay tìm hiểu thị trường gì , em có 1 cuốn catalogue giới thiệu chắc hơn trăm cái doanh nghiệp gia công đồ cơ khí chính xác của japan và VN do tổ chức jetro tập hợp lại phát cho mà tham khảo , đủ thứ gia công , ai thích tới nhà em mà tìm địa chỉ.

----------

Ga con, Tuanlm

----------


## Lâm Sơn

> Hiện tại bên em đang có rất nhiều đơn đặt hàng về gia công chi tiết cơ khí và bên em cần hợp tác thêm xưởng hoặc công ty gia công để có thể hoàn thành sản phẩm cơ khí.
> Bên em rất muốn hợp tác với các xưởng cơ khí hay công ty làm về gia công cơ khí chính xác để có thể hoàn thành được sản phẩm.rất mong được hợp tác:
> email liên hệ:vuhoa9x@gmail.com
> Vậy có c.ty hay xưởng gia công nào mong muốn được hợp tác xin hãy để lại thông tin: Địa chỉ công ty,Số điện thoại,và các máy công nghệ gia công,...
> em sẽ chủ động liên lạc.
> em xin cảm ơn.Thân!


chao tôi bên gia công cơ khí hiện đang cần tìm nguồn hàng sdt của tôi là 0931484495 . 0938485026 hi vọng có thể hợp tác

----------


## letruongho

> Hiện tại bên em đang có rất nhiều đơn đặt hàng về gia công chi tiết cơ khí và bên em cần hợp tác thêm xưởng hoặc công ty gia công để có thể hoàn thành sản phẩm cơ khí.
> Bên em rất muốn hợp tác với các xưởng cơ khí hay công ty làm về gia công cơ khí chính xác để có thể hoàn thành được sản phẩm.rất mong được hợp tác:
> email liên hệ:vuhoa9x@gmail.com
> Vậy có c.ty hay xưởng gia công nào mong muốn được hợp tác xin hãy để lại thông tin: Địa chỉ công ty,Số điện thoại,và các máy công nghệ gia công,...
> em sẽ chủ động liên lạc.
> em xin cảm ơn.Thân!


-chào bạn . cty TNHH vật tư ngành thép thái Bình
478 A quốc lộ 13 p Hiệp bình phước thủ đức
công ty mình đầy đủ máy móc, thiết bị mong hợp tác
liên hệ : A Hồ 
SĐT ; 0909672909

----------


## cokhitntt

CÔNG TY TNHH  NTT
MST: 3602304868
Tel: 0908223881 
CTY TNHH NTT là nhà sản xuất gia công cơ khí chính xác CNC
Chúng tôi  Chuyên:
- Gia Công : Phay CNC (MC), Tiện CNC(NC), Mài phẳng, Mài tròn, Mài vô tâm cắt  Plasma CNC, Laser
- Sản xuất các sản phẩm cơ khí chính xác như : Sản phẩm, máy móc, thiết bị công, nông nghiệp chi tiết máy cơ khí công, nông nghiệp
- Sản xuất hệ thống dây chuyền con lăn thiết bị điều khiển tự động
Chuyên gia công sản phẩm chi tiết Gang , mặt bích, khuôn mẩu
Với đầy đủ máy móc tranh thiết bị tự động CNC (MC) chính xác
Chúng tôi mong muốn được hợp tác lâu dài với cá nhân, quý Doanh
nghiệp trong và ngoài nước theo hình thức sau:
+ Ủy thác gia công.
+ Gia công ăn theo sản phẩm.
+ Kết hợp gia công , sản xuất
+ Liên kết với cá nhân, quý Doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước.
Chi tiết xin liên hệ: Lô 25  KCN Tân Đông Hiệp B , Dĩ An , Bình Dương
Mr Thái / Mobile: 090 8223 881
Rất hân hạnh được hợp tác cùng Qúy CTY trong và ngoài nước. Thanks

----------


## duyenhong

> Hiện tại bên em đang có rất nhiều đơn đặt hàng về gia công chi tiết cơ khí và bên em cần hợp tác thêm xưởng hoặc công ty gia công để có thể hoàn thành sản phẩm cơ khí.
> Bên em rất muốn hợp tác với các xưởng cơ khí hay công ty làm về gia công cơ khí chính xác để có thể hoàn thành được sản phẩm.rất mong được hợp tác:
> email liên hệ:vuhoa9x@gmail.com
> Vậy có c.ty hay xưởng gia công nào mong muốn được hợp tác xin hãy để lại thông tin: Địa chỉ công ty,Số điện thoại,và các máy công nghệ gia công,...
> em sẽ chủ động liên lạc.
> em xin cảm ơn.Thân!


Địa chỉ: Xưởng cơ khí, Số 8 Ngõ 95 Chùa Bộc, Đống Đa, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 0986972750
Đơn vị chúng tôi nhận gia công cơ như tiện, phay, doa tất cả các loại chi tiết với độ chính xác cao và gia công các loại kết cấu thép...
Hi vọng có cơ hội hợp tác với bên anh ạ

----------


## Ga con

> em có là ếch đâu mà xoá. Mà công nhận tào lao thiệt , hôm triển lãm MTA sao không vào đó mà tìm đối tác gia công , cả mấy chục cái gian hàng gia công đồ phụ trợ của nhật trong khu công nghiệp ở VN nhận hợp tác mà có thấy chú nào vào đó mà tìm đâu . Chán kinh doanh gì mà chẳng nhạy bén hay tìm hiểu thị trường gì , em có 1 cuốn catalogue giới thiệu chắc hơn trăm cái doanh nghiệp gia công đồ cơ khí chính xác của japan và VN do tổ chức jetro tập hợp lại phát cho mà tham khảo , đủ thứ gia công , ai thích tới nhà em mà tìm địa chỉ.


Mấy vụ này em cũng biết một chút ạ. Anh làm tốt, giá tốt nhưng thẳng thắn họ cũng không thích đâu nhé  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thanks.

----------


## sangphampmp

> Hiện tại bên em đang có rất nhiều đơn đặt hàng về gia công chi tiết cơ khí và bên em cần hợp tác thêm xưởng hoặc công ty gia công để có thể hoàn thành sản phẩm cơ khí.
> Bên em rất muốn hợp tác với các xưởng cơ khí hay công ty làm về gia công cơ khí chính xác để có thể hoàn thành được sản phẩm.rất mong được hợp tác:
> email liên hệ:vuhoa9x@gmail.com
> Vậy có c.ty hay xưởng gia công inox nào mong muốn được hợp tác xin hãy để lại thông tin: Địa chỉ công ty,Số điện thoại,và các máy công nghệ gia công,...
> em sẽ chủ động liên lạc.
> em xin cảm ơn.Thân!


Công ty inox Đại Phong có thể giúp bạn gia công chính xác bằng những công nghệ hiện đại nhất như máy cát laser cnc. Chúng tôi cam kết cho bạn mức báo giá gia công rẻ nhất và có sản phẩm đẹp như mong đợi.
Mọi thông tin liên hệ công ty inox Đại Phong theo số điện thoại *0911 261 261*

----------


## Johngoc

Em cần mấy bác làm giúp em  cái này
       (spinral bevel gear)

cái răng to nhất bề ngang  khoang 24mm  + răng nhỏ cở 6 đến 8 răng

em cần làm khoãng 10 set trước để thử chất lượng nếu đòang hoàng em có thể 100+++ oder hang tháng
mọi chi tiết thêm về thông số  + giá cả  xin liên lac danielnguyen0302@gmail.com

----------


## PHỤ TÙNG MÁY CHẤN

*selection (5).pdf*
Eurostamp S.r.l là công ty có trụ sở chính tại Ý với gần 50 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực sản xuất các loại dao, cối chấn chất lượng tích hợp với nhiều loại máy như Amada, Trumpf hay Bystronic.

Từ năm 2010, công ty T.A.T chúng tôi đã trở thành đối tác chiến lược của Eurostamp với vai trò là nhà phân phối sản phẩm tại thị trường Việt Nam; và đến năm 2016, T.A.T Machinery Corp. chúng tôi đã được Eurostamp tin tưởng để trở thành Đại lý độc quyền của hãng.

T.A.T luôn duy trì một số lượng chày cối chấn tiêu chuẩn đa dạng và chất lượng trong kho, sẵn sàng cung ứng cho khách hàng một cách nhanh chóng và kịp thời với giá cả vô cùng cạnh tranh.

Hơn thế nữa, đội ngũ kĩ thuật của T.A.T kết hợp với các kĩ sư của Eurostamp luôn sẵn sàng tư vấn và hỗ trợ khách hàng ngay cả với các loại dao cối chấn đặc biệt, phù hợp với từng yêu cầu sản xuất của khách hàng.  

Chúng tôi hi vọng sẽ được hợp tác với quý công ty trong thời gian gần nhất.

Kính chúc quý công ty thành công và thịnh vượng

----------


## huynhainy

Quý công ty cong đơn hàng nào cứ liên hệ cơ sở tôi .
Đ/C: 440 Đặng Thúc Vịnh , ấp 1 , xã Đông Thạnh ,huyện Hóc Môn , tp Hồ Chí Minh.
SĐT: 01222527212 - Thắng .
Chân thành cảm ơn .

----------


## huynhainy

Cở sở chúng tôi nhận gia công chuyên về các mặt hàng về : Tiện , Phay , Bào và sọc then và các mặt hàng khác về sắt và inox.
Cơ sở mới , thợ kinh nghiệm trên 10 năm .
Giá cả bao mềm - bên quý công ty còn hàng cứ liên hệ .
Đ/C: 440 Đặng Thúc Vịnh , ấp 1 , xã Đông Thạnh , huyện Hóc  Môn, Tp Hồ Chí Minh.
SĐT: 01222527212 - Thắng .

----------


## huynhainy

Bên mình chuyên nhận gia công cơ khí : tiện , phay , bào và sọc then  và các sản phẩm về sắt và inox.
Bên cty bạn có hàng thì cứ alo mình .
Cơ sở mình mới mở nên cần hàng gấp , máy móc đầy đủ , thợ kinh nghiệm trên 10 năm .
Giá cả bao mềm và thấp cho các đơn hàng lớn và lâu dài.
Đ/C: 440 Đặng Thúc Vịnh , ấp 1 , xã Đông Thạnh , huyện Hóc Môn, tp: Hồ chí minh.
SĐT: 01222527212 - Thắng .
Rất mong có sự hợp tác từ cty bạn.

----------


## huynhgiaphat

> Hiện tại bên em đang có rất nhiều đơn đặt hàng về gia công chi tiết cơ khí và bên em cần hợp tác thêm xưởng hoặc công ty gia công để có thể hoàn thành sản phẩm cơ khí.
> Bên em rất muốn hợp tác với các xưởng cơ khí hay công ty làm về gia công cơ khí chính xác để có thể hoàn thành được sản phẩm.rất mong được hợp tác:
> email liên hệ:vuhoa9x@gmail.com
> Vậy có c.ty hay xưởng gia công nào mong muốn được hợp tác xin hãy để lại thông tin: Địa chỉ công ty,Số điện thoại,và các máy công nghệ gia công,...
> em sẽ chủ động liên lạc.
> em xin cảm ơn.Thân!


Công ty TNHH MTV Gia Công điện cơ công nghiệp Huỳnh Gia Phát tại Bình Phước chuyên kinh doanh trong lĩnh vực cơ khí - chế tạo máy. Chúng tôi là một đơn vị trẻ với nhà xưởng, máy móc ( gồm nhiều máy phay, máy tiện đường kính cặp 1000mm, mắy cưa, máy sọc...) và đội ngũ kỹ thuật trẻ tuổi yêu nghề có trách nhiệm. Chúng tôi luôn ý thức được việc đảm bảo chất lượng, giá cả, uy tín về thời gian và đảm bảo bí mật cho khách hàng. Với mục tiêu phát triển và kết nối sản xuất sản phẩm cơ khí chất lượng.
Quý doanh nghiệp trong nghành cơ khí đang tìm kiếm một đơn vị gia công để đảm bảo kịp tiến độ cho những đơn hàng lớn. Hay tìm đơn vị để phát triển sản phẩm và hợp tác chung. Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi, chúng tôi luôn sẵn sàng hợp tác với quý vị, chúng tôi có đính kèm một số hình ảnh về máy móc ( File đính kèm). Rất mong nhận được sự lưu tâm của quý doanh nghiệp. 
Trâng trọng!
Mss Liên: 0938378617-0948269779

----------


## cokhipmk

Bên em chuyên gia công cơ khí chính xác CNC và các loại gia công cơ khí truyền thống. Hy vọng được hợp tác cùng các bác, bác nào quan tâm về gia công cơ khí chính xác xem giacongcokhi.ticc.vn

Em xin cảm ơn.

----------


## huynhduckhoa

các bác nhà mình có gia công hàng lẻ không nhỉ,lâu lâu cần mấy chi tiết mà khó kiếm chỗ gia công quá

----------


## quocthanhheli

Yeah...Có nha người ơi, nhỏ lẻ đến lố lượng.
EBA Machining Viet Nam chơi láng nha bác. 4 máy phay CNC 1 Máy tiện CNC và một số máy công cụ khác.
Vui lòng liên hệ  0932709253. ( Bình Chánh TP HCM)
Thanks!
===
Q.T

----------


## lambichthuy78

> các bác nhà mình có gia công hàng lẻ không nhỉ,lâu lâu cần mấy chi tiết mà khó kiếm chỗ gia công quá


hi Anh 

bên em nhận làm gia công nha anh, anh có thể cho em xin sdt để tiện việc liên lạc k ạ

Dt của em : 0907555603 thủy

----------


## thanhlymaymoc

Hii Bạn.

Bên minh chuyên về gia công cơ khí chính xác , nếu bạn ở miền bắc thì liên hệ với mình qua số này nha : 0978191501.

thanks you!

----------

